# Illinois Roofing Exam



## dynamite7 (Jan 8, 2014)

<P>Hello everyone I am new to this site and just have a few questions. I've been roofing for 16 years and have been a foreman for a large company for the past five years. I have extensive knowledge in built up roofs, epdm, tpo, pvc and shingles. I went through the apprentice program when I first started and have had several osha classes . I will be taking my residential, commercial and industrial exam soon. I did not buy the NRCA book but have downloaded information from the internet and I do have the roofing and construction estimating book(Daniel Atcheson). Any information on the test? I've heard it's kind of crazy. I was also wondering if there are a lot of shakes and slate and tile questions? Thank you </P>


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

There are some shake & slate questions that could come up. It sounds like your well rounded though, depending on how technical you got in your commercial experience. There are questions on the different types of commercial decks, but many questions pertaining to OSHA.


----------



## dynamite7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Commercial is pretty much all I do. I've done everything from a four way tapered(mopped or oly bond) to as basic as a 1600 sq. re-roof. I've also worked with all decking types such as tectum, flexicore, gyp, concrete, metal(acoustical) etc. I've also torn off way lite concrete under a 300sq. job at a major university in Illinois and then installed a Tremco roof. Obviously I don't know everything but I'm pretty diverse. Thank you for your help and any more tips would be greatly appreciated. Osha questions throughout the whole test or just in a safety section?


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

OSHA questions were all around, rope heights, what to do if injury occurs, jobsite necessities, personal protective equipment. I read the big red safety manual from NRCA or else I'd of bombed it, but since you've taken the classes and worked in such environments you'll probably have a better handle than I did.

A lot of the people in line were saying "third times a charm I heard"


----------

